# TUG Referral Page ... is it missing?



## rhonda (Jul 26, 2017)

The Referral Page link:  http://tug2.com/referafriend 
Referenced twice on the page: http://tug2.net/referral.htm
seems to redirect to the TUG Home page w/out any reference to the referral process, aids or instructions?

Is this where it was s'posed to land?  I was hoping it could lead to a sign-up page for newbies where my handle could already be pre-populated for referral credit.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 26, 2017)

hmm...ill have to look into it when I get some free time!

however all one has to do to get a referral credit is have your name inserted in the "referred by" field when anyone joins TUG.  it is asked specifically whenever any new member joins...so if they put your name in the field, you get the credit (and an email sent to you telling you who referred you).

sadly since the new membership forms are specific to each new user, there wouldnt really be a way to auto populate that field with a specific username or personal name.


----------

